# chainsaw death in scotland



## jamie (Aug 6, 2004)

some guy (51) was pruning a tree in his garden, he lost his footing on the ladder and dropped the saw, it hit his wife who was gardening below him, the saw almost decapitated her, she died of the impact of the saw hitting her head and the obvious almost removing her head.

everyone i know who has brought this up, has had the reply, 'thats why you should hire a pro'.

tools can be dangerous in the wronng (untrained) hands.

jamie


----------



## sedanman (Aug 6, 2004)

Here's another version of the same story


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16043


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 12, 2004)

The above description sounds mighty suspicious...
almost cut off her head.... how could a falling saw do something like that.... from that description I have to suspect murder and cover up...


----------



## NeTree (Aug 12, 2004)

Murph, you just *know* there's a bunch of cops sitting around going "Yeah... right..."


----------

